# Outlaw Audio 7075 or 7125?? Which one, given...



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am putting together first HT system, and would like any help deciding between the Outlaw 7075 or 7125 amps for 5.1. 7075 puts out 75 wpc, 7125, you guessed it, 125 wpc. 8 ohms. 

I've been planning on 7125 for quite a while, but am always up for saving money when the benefit of spending more may be negligible. Price difference is $300. So, which one, given these factors...

*LCR setup of Klipsch RB-81 IIs, and two surrounds are Klipsch RB-51s. Sensitivities are 97db, and 93db, respectively. Both nominal 8 ohms
*Room right around 4500 cub ft.
*System probably 90% movies, 10% music
*If it matters, only 18 gauge wire of 35 feet or so running to surrounds
*Heavy leaning of action movies...duh.
*Seats will be about 14' from front speakers

Seems like 75 watts should be plenty, but then I hear about extra headroom, so maybe the extra 50 watts is worth it.

Thanks for any help and comments.

Dustin


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Why not just use a decent avr. Many here can give suggestions if you let them know what you want as far as features and power.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

B- one said:


> Why not just use a decent avr. Many here can give suggestions if you let them know what you want as far as features and power.


I think you'll prefer seperates to an AVR. I always have. 
Your speakers sound like they would be easy to drive so a 7075 should be adequate, but amps,unlike most equipment, aren't likely to become obsolete. You may want the bigger amp for futur flexibility.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

koyaan said:


> I think you'll prefer seperates to an AVR. I always have.
> Your speakers sound like they would be easy to drive so a 7075 should be adequate, but amps,unlike most equipment, aren't likely to become obsolete. You may want the bigger amp for futur flexibility.


Good point on going with the higher watts if not for anything else than for down the road. Nice that a quality power amp can be useful part of system for many, many years. Yes, I've preferred separates for 2-channel, and still want to go that way for HT.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dusdau said:


> I am putting together first HT system, and would like any help deciding between the Outlaw 7075 or 7125 amps for 5.1. 7075 puts out 75 wpc, 7125, you guessed it, 125 wpc. 8 ohms.
> 
> I've been planning on 7125 for quite a while, but am always up for saving money when the benefit of spending more may be negligible. Price difference is $300. So, which one, given these factors...
> 
> ...


Dustin,
I am a big fan of Outlaw as well. Given the speakers you are using, any of the Outlaws will provide all the power you need. Truth be told, a $300 AVR can easily drive them to Reference Level owing to their efficiency.

That being said, I am personally a proponent of purchasing an amplifier that will never make you settle when it comes to future speaker choices. I say this as power amplifiers are technology proof so to speak and I have been using the same models for over a decade.

I only wish that Outlaw's Model 7500 and 7700 were available when I went on my amplifier buying frenzy.
While some tend to hold differing views, the 7500's use of Dual 1.6 kVA Toroidal Transformers and 150,000uf of Filter Supply Capacitance is astonishing considering it costs $1,599.

For comparisons sake, the albeit much less expensive Emotiva XPA-5 uses a single 1.2 kVA TT and 60,000uf of Capacitance. The $5000 Parasound Halo A51 uses a single 2.2 kVA TT and 164,000uf of Capacitance.

The Outlaw 7500's power supply is at the point where I do not think a standard 110 Volt/15 Amp Power Outlet can provide enough juice and is at the point where a dedicated 20 Amp line would be advisable.
Granted, who really needs that much power? All the same, I am a huge fan of flexibility and my next purchase will be a 7500 offset by the sale of my Parasound HCA-2205AT and HCA-1000a. I would even sell my Aragon 8008bb, but I am sentimentally attached to it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Jungle. Be going with the 7125 then, and not look back. Loved the Aragon amps as poor college kid...even with deep discount doing cabinet work for Martin-Logan (refurbed the Statement woofer towers that went to Fabio!), I couldn't afford them back then. Lot of fun now putting HT system together!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dusdau said:


> Thanks Jungle. Be going with the 7125 then, and not look back. Loved the Aragon amps as poor college kid...even with deep discount doing cabinet work for Martin-Logan (refurbed the Statement woofer towers that went to Fabio!), I couldn't afford them back then. Lot of fun now putting HT system together!


It really makes me sad that no Martin Logans are made in Kansas anymore. Shoreview even makes the CLX in Canada. Martin Logan is not the same company they used to be since Gayle Sanders sold ML. While I am quite pleased with my Vantages and Vistas, I do not think they compare to the Prodigy, Odyssey, Ascent, and even the Aerius.

That they call themselves the 'Great American Speaker Company" is downright absurd. Not a single speaker is made in the USA anymore.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> It really makes me sad that no Martin Logans are made in Kansas anymore. Shoreview even makes the CLX in Canada. Martin Logan is not the same company they used to be since Gayle Sanders sold ML. While I am quite pleased with my Vantages and Vistas, I do not think they compare to the Prodigy, Odyssey, Ascent, and even the Aerius.
> 
> That they call themselves the 'Great American Speaker Company" is downright absurd. Not a single speaker is made in the USA anymore.


Yeah, that's too bad, Jungle they had a great lineup for a while. When I was there, they had Quest, SL3, Series, etc. Anyhow, do you know when Outlaw does their promotional sale? Based on some past posts, maybe March?


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> It really makes me sad that no Martin Logans are made in Kansas anymore. Shoreview even makes the CLX in Canada. Martin Logan is not the same company they used to be since Gayle Sanders sold ML. While I am quite pleased with my Vantages and Vistas, I do not think they compare to the Prodigy, Odyssey, Ascent, and even the Aerius.
> 
> That they call themselves the 'Great American Speaker Company" is downright absurd. Not a single speaker is made in the USA anymore.


And belated...but nothing beat topping off a Friday at work heading up to Ron Sutherland's space he had above us and cranking music with his amps, Krell CD player, and Wilsons. WATT Puppies I think.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dusdau said:


> And belated...but nothing beat topping off a Friday at work heading up to Ron Sutherland's space he had above us and cranking music with his amps, Krell CD player, and Wilsons. WATT Puppies I think.


I am so jealous! Watt Puppies, Sophia, and if I really lose my mind an Maxx have been seriously on my mind lately. However, I still am leaving towards a Beryllium Tweeter Focal Model. Wilson also uses Focal to custom design the tweeters they use.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> I am so jealous! Watt Puppies, Sophia, and if I really lose my mind an Maxx have been seriously on my mind lately. However, I still am leaving towards a Beryllium Tweeter Focal Model. Wilson also uses Focal to custom design the tweeters they use.


Only a memory now...you still have the Aragon amp to use. I myself still consider $3k+ 'expensive' for a pair of speakers, and plus the WAF works exponentially as values increase. Sure be nice to have a Focal setup, let alone a pair of Wilsons. Ah well.


----------

